# Another Straw Bale Shot



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Heres another shot from my trip to Heddon on the Wall. No long exposure here, just a Hitech 2 stop Hard Grad. The shot was mono'd up using Niksoft Silver Efex Pro 2. I think this one has far better compostion to my last shot.


Quick Straw McGraw by gizto29, on Flickr

Any advice and comments welcome

Thanks Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats great Phil


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A classic shot that is done over and over but you pulled this one off very well.:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Thats great Phil


Have I redeemed myself? :lol:



Maxtor said:


> A classic shot that is done over and over but you pulled this one off very well.:thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


thanks maxtor


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Like it and I am a fan of the Niksoft plugins too!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking shot Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I did actually take a straw bale shot before these were posted up but I wasn't overly happy about it, today I found some square bales and got some nice shots but intend to return tomorrow evening for better light assuming A) its sunny and B) they haven't been scooped up yet!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> I did actually take a straw bale shot before these were posted up but I wasn't overly happy about it, today I found some square bales and got some nice shots but intend to return tomorrow evening for better light assuming A) its sunny and B) they haven't been scooped up yet!


Haha, I did see some yellow bales in a green field but no rectangulars  Happy hunting! 

Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Not scooped up yet but overcast and cloudy:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll try a black and white conversion once i've worked out how to use my trial version of Niksoft silver effect 2!!


Square Straws by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ (hope you dont mind)  :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Not at all Mick:thumb: I can always chuck you the .raw file


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

If you like, Ive got photoshop CS5 so changing from colour to monochrome is dead easy :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

cheers, am rolling with cs4 but may give this new fangled niksoft plugin a chance first :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> cheers, am rolling with cs4 but may give this new fangled niksoft plugin a chance first :thumb:


Niksoft plugins are wicked! You can still convert to mono in CS4 Braz...:thumb:

Loving the square bales!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Converted in Lightroom as cannot find the niksoft plug in on my computer  Actually its not the same pic but similar enough!


Square Straws 2 by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------

